
TempleOS: Installation - xena
https://christine.website/blog/templeos-1-installation-and-basic-use-2019-05-20
======
DavidAdams
Terry was a nut, but he did a pretty good job of getting the word out about
his magnum opus. Over several years, he alternated between sincere advocacy
and unhinged abuse in trying to get my website OSNews to cover his OS
development efforts more widely. Eventually, one of our volunteer editors
patiently worked with him to produce an article about it:

[https://www.osnews.com/story/23796/recreational-
programming-...](https://www.osnews.com/story/23796/recreational-programming-
with-losethos/)

I just spent a few minutes reviewing my email archive of correspondence with
Terry, and it warms my heart a little, even though at the time is was kind of
terrifying.

~~~
layoutIfNeeded
Would you be able to publish said letters somewhere for posterity?

~~~
Waterluvian
When I die I hope people don't decide to begin sharing my private
conversations.

~~~
altmind
When you die, there will be nobody to care about that

------
areoform
I learned today that Terry died. There is mist in my eyes and pain in my
heart. I wish I could have helped him.

Sorry Terry, you were born with a loaded gun. I wish we could have healed you.
I wish we could have taken care of you. I wish you were still here to share
your gift with the world.

I’ll install Temple OS on a Raspi in your honor and memory.

edit: [https://youtu.be/bQlE2C7K7Kc](https://youtu.be/bQlE2C7K7Kc)

~~~
jszymborski
I felt similarly when I heard the news.

I can't explain the sadness I felt when I learned that 4Chan brigades are
largely responsible for how quickly his situation deteriorated.

For those who, like me, didn't know, he had begun live-streaming, where he
would take call-ins to his landline. It's there that a concerted campaign to
get Terry to alienate himself from his parents (with whom he lived) and stop
taking his medication. This is not to mention how they egged on romantic
feelings for a YouTube personality who they would later impersonate and
torture him with in awful ways.

All this led to Terry's parents being unable to house him. They were very old
and the situation became impossible. Terry survived on the streets for
sometime, meeting up with (genuine and loving) fans along the way. Terry sadly
was struck by a train.

We were able to celebrate an eccentric and strange life because of the
internet. It also ended it. I hope the internet can heal... I know people like
you and I hope it can. It didn't here.

If you want to learn more about Terry's life and death, please check out
Fredrick Knudsen's video essay. It is in-depth and important, although very
challenging because of the subject matter.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCgoxQCf5Jg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCgoxQCf5Jg)

Finally, if you feel like you or someone you care for are in crisis, or might
be soon, consider speaking to the folks at NAMI in the US. If you're not in
the US, they can direct you to people in your country.

1-800-950-NAMI (6264) or info@nami.org

~~~
areoform
This makes me so angry. Usually, mob justice is a bad thing but there are few
legal recourses here; can we make sure that the stain of this man's death
never washes away from the people who perpetrated this act?

If the live streams are still up, can we (with the family's blessing) find the
people who called in to hurt this man? Would it be okay to publicly name them
and link to his suicide and what each individual did?

It feels odd to ask for a punishment via the commons, but this man deserves
some measure of justice for his passing.

------
fb03
I sincerely enjoyed Terry A. Davis' videos on youtube.

Yes, You need to actively remember that you are dealing with a person with
severe and possibly badly treated/untreated mental illness, and I say this
because of the random bouts of aggressiveness and also blatant use of curse
words such as n*gger and etc. Also his very skewed political views and
whatnot.

But if you can keep that in mind ("I am dealing with a sick person") and
forgive his behavior during those bad events, you'll be able to "savor" his
videos in a very technical way. The guy was truly a genius on its own league,
a fact that, together with his mental illness, probably hurled him further
into loneliness

(I am sure several bright people here on HN can relate on how being different
or bright sometimes equals loneliness, specially during early years).

So please, try to watch his videos with these guidelines in mind, you'll
surely be able to get some good lessons about delivering a vision, lowlevel
compiler work or algorithms into your own craft.

~~~
xena
I'd love to take those videos and turn them into proper coherent blogposts.
That's my main goal for the rest of this series.

------
sagebird
I don't like running TempleOS on hardware or in a full fledged VM(Seems like
overkill). I would like to make an alternate virtual machine to run TempleOs
programs on, in Javascript using a Canvas element for UI. I am unsure if there
are constructs which TempleOS uses which are unrepresentable in a virtual
machine built inside of a javascript virtual machines - like threads,
interrupts, etc. I think events could be wired up as interrupts and there is
probably a way to simulate threads in a single thread but I have no experience
here. If anyone has any insight into what the challenges of such an approach
would be, I would love to hear them.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
Philosophical objection: that is exactly the opposite of what TempleOS is
about.

Practical objection: By the time you've done that, you'd have written a
complete IBM-PC-to-browser compatibility layer. ... This would be super cool
if it worked, I'm just sceptical.

~~~
garaetjjte
x86 emulators in browser are available:
[https://copy.sh/v86/](https://copy.sh/v86/)
[https://bellard.org/jslinux/](https://bellard.org/jslinux/)

These won't run TempleOS though, because it requires x86-64.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
Didn't sound like OP wanted a VM; they wanted a reimplementation or
compatibility layer (like wine or wsl).

------
tlrobinson
Several interesting videos have been made about TempleOS and Terry's life
since he passed away last year:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6HlbpczpDM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6HlbpczpDM)
(12 minutes)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCgoxQCf5Jg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCgoxQCf5Jg)
(1.5 hours)

------
obituary_latte
Have there been any major improvements/updates/upgrades to TempleOS in the
last year or so? Haven't seen the author of the OS posting around much in that
time.

~~~
css
Terry Davis passed away about a year ago:
[https://www.thedalleschronicle.com/news/local/man-killed-
by-...](https://www.thedalleschronicle.com/news/local/man-killed-by-train-had-
tech-following/article_57e12c9f-d06c-5356-8a1a-f8e4322bd573.html)

~~~
obituary_latte
Bummer. Thanks.

------
classichasclass
It seems like there is ample opportunity for someone to issue a more polished
TempleOS with a little less idiosyncrasy and a little more userland but still
preserve the quick and dirty feel, the tightly integrated compiler and runtime
and the minimal separation from the metal that makes it unique.

------
wazoox
QEMU and KVM also support pcspkr audio, so they should be perfectly suitable
to run TempleOS.

~~~
xena
Does it support emulating one for a MacBook that lacks the hardware?

~~~
wazoox
Yes, it's certainly using whatever sound hardware you have to emit beeps and
blips :)

------
milsorgen
Man I miss Terry. His live streams were fascinating, often sprinkled with real
insights among the insanity. Shame it all ever unfolded the way it did.

~~~
tempguy9999
As I don't have time to go through his oevre could you perhaps pass on to us a
few insights of his? TIA

~~~
xena
\- Less is more

\- Context switching doesn't have to be expensive

\- Compatibility is nice, but so is speed

\- Know your codebase well enough to be able to jump to random parts of it and
explain what is going on

